# Pizza Effect



## Amity Island (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Again,

This is another one I have had problems with hypos and delayed blood sugar rises. Has anyone on here had any success with splitting their insulin bolus doses, if so, how did you split and what were the timings? There is an article here, but I haven't tried it yet.

https://diatribe.org/pizza-and-blood-sugar-control-not-quite-easy-pie


----------



## Sprogladite (Nov 19, 2018)

I bolus 45% upfront and extend the rest out over 5 hours which seems to work (sort of) for me.  Makes me run at around 11ish for the night but I'd rather that than go too far the other way and is easily sorted in the morning.


----------



## Amity Island (Nov 19, 2018)

Sprogladite said:


> I bolus 45% upfront and extend the rest out over 5 hours which seems to work (sort of) for me.  Makes me run at around 11ish for the night but I'd rather that than go too far the other way and is easily sorted in the morning.


Hi Sprogladite, I really appreciate your reply, that's something like what I have been reading about. I take it you're using a pump? If so, when you say "the rest out over 5 hours" do you mean using a square wave gradual release? I am using a pen, so would this equate to having say 5 injections over the 5 hours? I think the pump is easier for long boluses. The article I added said he uses 50% before and 50% 2 hours later. I've yet to give this a go though.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2018)

Pizza is problematic for a lot of people - high carb, but usually high fat as well, so digestion can be slow and hit BG levels several hours later. Many years ago we did a series of Food Experiments, pizza was one of them, the list is in this thread:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/food-experiments-bevs-big-night-in.7311/


----------



## Amity Island (Nov 19, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Pizza is problematic for a lot of people - high carb, but usually high fat as well, so digestion can be slow and hit BG levels several hours later. Many years ago we did a series of Food Experiments, pizza was one of them, the list is in this thread:
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/food-experiments-bevs-big-night-in.7311/


Thanks Northerner!


----------



## Sprogladite (Nov 19, 2018)

Amity Island said:


> Hi Sprogladite, I really appreciate your reply, that's something like what I have been reading about. I take it you're using a pump? If so, when you say "the rest out over 5 hours" do you mean using a square wave gradual release? I am using a pen, so would this equate to having say 5 injections over the 5 hours? I think the pump is easier for long boluses. The article I added said he uses 50% before and 50% 2 hours later. I've yet to give this a go though.


Yes, the remaining 55% is delivered over 5 hours.  I used to do hourly injections when I was on MDI which is why I didn't eat pizza very often!  I tried various combos with MDI before I found that worked which is why I use the 45% upfront on the pump now.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 19, 2018)

I don’t like pizza, must be the only person in the world apparently, according to my family, but I do like fish and chips and was advised to split my dose for those. I inject 50% just before I put the first mouthful in and the other about an hour later. It seems to have worked so far, although haven’t had to do it too much as I am a good girl!  Earlier this year we were at our local seaside town and decided to have fish and chips, sent in Mr Eggy whilst I tested blood, changed needle etc. Except I hadn’t packed my NovaRapid! We ate our fish and chips, forego our walk on the prom and drove the 45 minutes home, injected all my units as soon as I walked in the door and survived to tell the tale without hypos or hypers!


----------



## Amity Island (Nov 19, 2018)

eggyg said:


> I don’t like pizza, must be the only person in the world apparently, according to my family, but I do like fish and chips and was advised to split my dose for those. I inject 50% just before I put the first mouthful in and the other about an hour later. It seems to have worked so far, although haven’t had to do it too much as I am a good girl!  Earlier this year we were at our local seaside town and decided to have fish and chips, sent in Mr Eggy whilst I tested blood, changed needle etc. Except I hadn’t packed my NovaRapid! We ate our fish and chips, forego our walk on the prom and drove the 45 minutes home, injected all my units as soon as I walked in the door and survived to tell the tale without hypos or hypers!


Hi Eggyg, your reply was really helpful, thanks. I will give that a go next time tucking in!


----------



## MikeTurin (Nov 20, 2018)

I have to add that a lot of pizzerias, even here in Italy are making a bad pizza. The dough isn't given the time to rise correctly or worse tartar cream an baking soda is used. Thge result is n heavy bread base that doesn't taste good and is hard to digest...
I eat rarely pizza for this very motive.


----------



## Sally W (Dec 2, 2018)

MikeTurin said:


> I have to add that a lot of pizzerias, even here in Italy are making a bad pizza. The dough isn't given the time to rise correctly or worse tartar cream an baking soda is used. Thge result is n heavy bread base that doesn't taste good and is hard to digest...
> I eat rarely pizza for this very motive.


Pizzeria Santa Michaela in Naples do the best pizza. Queue outside the restaurant goes on and on. I waited 1.5 hours and so worth it


----------

